
The Power of Checklists - mooreds
https://www.transposit.com/blog/2019.11.08-the-power-of-checklists/
======
welcome_dragon
Checklists are stupid. Using them can make you feel like you're following a
stupid set of obvious rules. Having to demonstrate that you followed a
checklist seems childish.

... but you know what? Time and again, they are proven to work. Hospitals use
them, airlines use them. They allow you to off-load some mental processing and
give you some CYA.

We use them for multi-step manual deployments.

Checklists work. Use them!

